# Compulsive lying



## Alphataru (Dec 23, 2008)

One thing I noticed about myself is that I constantly lie, to people I know, to people I don't, about small things, and about big things. I don't know how I can stop myself. I seems like lying has become a second nature, and I just say whatever that makes me sound as pathetic as I am.

For serious stuff, I've pretty much fabricated my HS social life with my college friends, so I won't sound like the loser with no friends. I've also lied about having relationships in the past, which never happened, so I can get off the hook for having the stigma of being a virgin.

For smaller stuff, I just recently told my colleagues I was going to Osaka for Christmas, while I went to Paris/Milan. (I inititally WAS going to Osaka, but the plan changed, but I still told my colleagues I was going.... no idea why)

I'm not sure why I lie so much. As of now, there's nobody who knows I'm this socially inept. The closest is that my friend feels I'm a bite introverted. It's sad, since lying has become a second nature. Not only that, I feel like I have to maintain my lies now, since I can't tell anyone that I've never dated before, as other people would find out and realize that I've been lying the whole time.

I'm not sure what to do....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I know somebody who created a fake job simply to pacify their in-laws who probably wouldn't take long-term unemployment too well. In that case I can see lying as being a valid method of dealing with the issue, since one doesn't have to see them much.

I tend to avoid lies. And it's not because I'm on some moral high horse. I'm just too lazy to keep lies alive. Once you tell a lie then you end up having to tell more lies to cover your previous lies. The truth may not be so pretty, but it's certainly easy to remember.


----------

